
HN: share your unneeded Google Wave invites - falsestprophet
<i>&#60;edit2&#62;</i><p>This post may be premature. If that is the case, I will atone for my mistake by collecting the email addresses from this thread and throwing up a simple invite sharing site for use later on.<p><i>&#60;/edit2&#62;</i><p><i>&#60;edit1&#62;</i><p>from Google: “We’ll ask some of these early users to nominate people they know also to receive early invitations — Google Wave is a lot more useful if your friends, family and colleagues have it too. This, of course, will just be the beginning. If all goes well we will soon be inviting many more to try out Google Wave.”<p>for more information read http://mashable.com/2009/09/29/google-wave-invites-2/<p><i>&#60;/edit1&#62;</i><p>Requesters:<p>Leave a note and your email address (you can protect it from bots with reCAPTCHA mailhide http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/)<p>Share the love after you get your invite<p>Donors:<p>To prevent waste, leave a reply to a requester's message before you dispatch the invite<p>Also: thanks for sharing
======
markup
As far as I know people won't be able to invite others, so there is no invite
to share. You'll only be able to recommend (8) friends, and they will have
priority on the others.

BTW: I am in the developer preview but I haven't received the invite for the
real thing. I asked to the others in the sandbox but it doesn't look like
there's any invite being received so far.

~~~
mvaerle
According to google's official blog
([http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/09/surfs-up-wednesday-
go...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/09/surfs-up-wednesday-google-wave-
update.html)):

\- They're sending 100.000 invites _starting_ from today

\- They'll ask _some_ of the invited users to nominate others to also receive
early invites

So they're probably not giving all of them away today, not everyone will get
invites to share and if you do they won't be direct invites but nominations.

~~~
johngunderman
According to the Google Australia team, they won't be releasing the invites
until tonight so that they will be up to handle the influx of users.
<http://twitter.com/twephanie>

Also, here's my email, if the nominations/invites exist:
johngunderman[at]gmail.com Thanks :)

------
JimEngland
Invites are coming later in the day according to Stephanie Hannon (Google Wave
team member): <http://twitter.com/twephanie/status/4497929072>

------
falsestprophet
Hi, I posted this notice, but can no longer edit it.

Join <http://groups.google.com/group/hn-google-wave-invite-pool> instead of
posting your address here. Hopefully, when the invites come out we can help
each other out.

As of 5:41 eastern 9/30, I am no longer manually adding posted email addresses
to that group.

~~~
riordan
Great idea - now to just resubmit it as its own topic so it hits critical
mass.

------
calvin
153 comments and counting. I don't know who will find my comment in the mix of
all this, but here's hoping:

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01pgWlnMQ_EuvMDzAzg5Nugw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01pgWlnMQ_EuvMDzAzg5Nugw==&c=oT223nMEc5WbwCxuQwk0y9BsJXtXxTSxHQSy9fHiY5Y=)

------
neondiet
Me too please. I've been itching to get my hands on this.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Nqt2EebxBs9XkUbznZL-
hg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Nqt2EebxBs9XkUbznZL-hg==&c=nqBtw-
wiBo_A7amGOtoYpBsLAzVeuY9ATz7SxxPfc6A=)

------
fname
Would love an invite as well!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01IUMUxNFdyoWoQdHvrXr3bA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01IUMUxNFdyoWoQdHvrXr3bA==&c=gy784wv_-
iYkpDQ8JReEuXNu7BlcK1VubgkXQGDtHc8=)

------
andybak
I will state here-forth that I am prepared to perform such deeds, to go lower
than man has ever gone, to plunge the depths of degradation just in order to
gain an early invite to Google Wave.

Thank-you.

andybak@gmail.com

------
Saavedro
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01V2zudkiyvR93ZDh62aePTw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01V2zudkiyvR93ZDh62aePTw==&c=zqyu4cXP_FfyzqZQwhsSvaQE8tLFgxC2wnxDMeNYUMo)

If anyone can be bothered. Annoyingly I actually got the email invite for the
dev sandbox a while back, but the form to actually request the account didn't
seem to work for me.

------
tomkinstinch
If there are extra invites, I would greatly appreciate one (I'm a college
student working on a project potentially involving XMPP, and looking to learn
from Wave).

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01q2Qx4F1Uk-
PTYnqW6045VA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01q2Qx4F1Uk-
PTYnqW6045VA==&c=M2aJLPOMwyQI5JlzsW7z1OL3yklofibMkHi9JqCQpbc=)

Thank you.

------
WesleyJohnson
I'm curious as to what everyone in seeing when the navigate to wave.google.com
and if that can be used to discover if you're going to get an invite or not?

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01xnYxa2iPvWZs0eXsPG5SUQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01xnYxa2iPvWZs0eXsPG5SUQ==&c=Mh2gCOqk3Lwm0yc73T2rgxO7CNIgjfer0Dj1GMDVgRo=)

------
jncraton
I don't know if invites can actually be shared or not, but I'll throw my name
in the hat anyway. I'd appreciate an invite if they are available.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01VHRbMMeWDR6WDuL6KbymkA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01VHRbMMeWDR6WDuL6KbymkA==&c=ijS45T-hXVs3cdt5wimwmSkY5vonTI3yuhaVogZ1_qw=)

------
mr_dbr
When invites are available, perhaps something similar to the GMail Invite
Spooler (<http://isnoop.net/gmail/> ) could be created?

It would certainly beat the inevitable mass-posting of email addresses in
comment forms (and worse, there's no way to be sure when someone has received
an invite)

------
pizza
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01XMXWVYcIVDMbM1xACCRC4A==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01XMXWVYcIVDMbM1xACCRC4A==&c=wrI9y1P4EI4m3isqzwR3DpyMkc0YS1DaLmY_tmcxD-s=)

I'll share the love with whoever wants! Also, I want to write some plugins and
extensions, to learn about xmpp + Wave + python.

Once again, thanks.

------
bfdeg
I would love an invite, and be sure to share it with my friends and the rest
of the internet!
duna[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01ooqQAT1f2IamH7Hs5yGGCA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01ooqQAT1f2IamH7Hs5yGGCA==&c=Q1lkU4iCIuukyZuyqgDg1LstaYbWvLFBkSSIKo0aPLk=@gmail.com)

------
buk
I'm very interested in Google Wave and I'd like to test it. Thanks in advance
for sending me an invitation!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01DoMyGjsADac31NPnaspbSA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01DoMyGjsADac31NPnaspbSA==&c=vrsKqC0FikQ2QkWFfghw5zx1wmxYrOc2V9A0nY7LBDg=)

------
ludwig
Well, it's worth a shot. I remember signing up early so if I get any invites,
I'll also share. Here's my email just in case:

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=010kmQWkKGsgy5SBuVEvHsqg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=010kmQWkKGsgy5SBuVEvHsqg==&c=KQTZN8mSZ4OrVv4U31rfVf4Vnv57rJsd8g5cXtNJbrA=)

------
MartinMond
I'm not sure if this submission is in the spirit of Hacker News, but
nevertheless I'd really like an invite, so here goes:

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01PzI8MSz8-zPdE-0Us9sNWQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01PzI8MSz8-zPdE-0Us9sNWQ==&c=q19MqAwj9q2Ti0u3HUt0Yc0iXHYPL7UYgNUv5kbIdNI=)

Thanks in advance!

------
tylerball
Thanks in advance,

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01aP2MvWIvDQ4OpkxqTDLENw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01aP2MvWIvDQ4OpkxqTDLENw==&c=7NRK73TuwSmvDFzkuv62GRQ8FfD4Ip_Jn1ywUezk5ZM=)

On a sidenote: I think you should reply to your original comment once you have
one so there isn't duplicates.

------
ashwinl
Great idea. thank-you! Will "share the love" after receiving.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=017SVVsVRfJMC1XmE9Td3T0g==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=017SVVsVRfJMC1XmE9Td3T0g==&c=WJQKqhrLB0o3y36GkHG2ztaF-3-yWzzvBqI2Ukm1eh2gssrDp48dKQZvjNyCKd4I)

------
Travis
I'd also like an invite. If anyone has gotten one through the HN community,
please pass along the invites.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01KGNgbDpPbB2bWjFN4IRSww==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01KGNgbDpPbB2bWjFN4IRSww==&c=-vivf-
ElZ9mZHBK28LaPZ7cx9zr9eVKafdhNV2K7E1o=)

Thanks!

------
martinp
Yeah, why not. Been wanting to test it since their first demo.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=011dsUrNgCue-
RGivTU55OZw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=011dsUrNgCue-
RGivTU55OZw==&c=fM4E50KG6lVa-lxlhk1VfDy1HqtH70SQdbDazP4_yiI=) Thanks!

------
dschobel
[http://cgi.ebay.com/Google-Wave-
Invite_W0QQitemZ270463547375...](http://cgi.ebay.com/Google-Wave-
Invite_W0QQitemZ270463547375QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ef8e237ef&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182)

oh capitalism, what _won't_ you sell.

------
streblo
I guess I'll join the mob.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01C6wkdGXr0QIN4uwHnJX4Zg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01C6wkdGXr0QIN4uwHnJX4Zg==&c=5nW-7iHmUQ4c5dptrL4onLBGiixIB0GrYVX4wAffVC0=)
Thanks to those that are willing to share.

------
inglorian
I don't know if invites can actually be shared, but I'd appreciate one if so.
Thanks!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01G5M5dvqqt--
v6P30IQKjSQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01G5M5dvqqt--
v6P30IQKjSQ==&c=xleOE2Acs3FhBlUmob5OHxzjF-BhUXQq21vPTYyQT8M=)

------
JoelN
Please send an invite.

See
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01NL3VPhKzy6IujMa32g4rcg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01NL3VPhKzy6IujMa32g4rcg==&c=NSyzWO5u0NYviTwvdu4EYAsyWL94FgxRltWYFkorSE0=)
to view my Email address (trying to stop spambots)

------
Huppie
Wow, great idea. If anyone has an invite left please feel free to donate me
one ;)

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01KZDHeZNxby0WEZAQk9oxcQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01KZDHeZNxby0WEZAQk9oxcQ==&c=SOP4lw4nfgK7YtaadnsXpQf5ZGI8ZveymLWFYy3sYPs=)

------
ConceptDog
If one is still kicking around, I'd very much appreciate one.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Hp4wieGTMjXdISPjc-
ukZw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Hp4wieGTMjXdISPjc-
ukZw==&c=xToJcQQh9OFQ-6dO_nFUHdFB1sjKCe0i6l_fFXLg0ek=)

------
anulman
Thanks, falsestprophet, for explicitly saying what I was implicitly thinking.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01R2S9METXMkPmcyWSSDjdvA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01R2S9METXMkPmcyWSSDjdvA==&c=NfmFwcvYjDelbIqKLOdZ5mM96CT37y6NLXIUxSCkwnE=)

------
srinath_vj
Here is my email within mailhide, please send me a invite to GoogleWave as
well.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=014s-aMx2vlpytIAIucX9SyQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=014s-aMx2vlpytIAIucX9SyQ==&c=-maWtANAhUkzgnWxIm6RuabWt3oKevRyiNq8lfA0eEI=)

Cheers, Bobby

------
mvaerle
If you get this far down the list then I'd love an invite!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01V37yrpy3chd_pTAtE2rghA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01V37yrpy3chd_pTAtE2rghA==&c=5L-erYahWp7YrwvK56bqPGeofm9YOkzIKt6O54N0Hvg=)

------
stevejohnson
Dogpile! (If you send me one I'll draw you a picture!)
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01InZayykXTp_okbmXon7ZqA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01InZayykXTp_okbmXon7ZqA==&c=CFb-
riBpLjOp84xeSWsYVpBU_J-t9yex-6ken8TcetE=)

------
adam_feldman
I would really like one as well. Thank you in advance!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01vh1YGn3xR8RGzdwcGD6Pvg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01vh1YGn3xR8RGzdwcGD6Pvg==&c=XmIOXoTwgObh1Yxiji7Jyt0G0xz7bboqtfXFN4jYxVU=)

------
ique
On the off chance that someone sees this:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01VgVbMru07D63CeznvKKt6g==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01VgVbMru07D63CeznvKKt6g==&c=Bs6e15IthxHcs6KXS3ICPIVOsH8bSUCSTk4bgBmL3rA=)

It would be very appreciated!

------
kluikens
Wow, you guys are awesome. Here's my email to append to the queue!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01BRNfU9oxPPV1_f5ItbIssQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01BRNfU9oxPPV1_f5ItbIssQ==&c=ard6tRdrI1DJ2OOrVQ2MzXp9qoftTVaJ7Te47asSxuI=)

------
mgrouchy
I'd love an invite too if someone has one to share.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01bsnltEKtpWgb2Yz3kxUoHQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01bsnltEKtpWgb2Yz3kxUoHQ==&c=xss4TTbIT4xN0CiseC4DlJP-
VZ1NHIykHQde32xAp1c=)

Thanks! Mike

------
antipax
Thanks to whatever wonderful person decides to send me an invite!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01GPRZS7MMhoJkiwlSCG7hMA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01GPRZS7MMhoJkiwlSCG7hMA==&c=84dQj7_0VAy57233UzFFLZnG4Q-GakVyj5MH4VU_oA8=)

------
ceilingfish
If anyone would give me one that'd be awesome
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01k3Fhyp3ZmrXcmbYtTnsPLA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01k3Fhyp3ZmrXcmbYtTnsPLA==&c=2kxiVY2OX5BK4LLju24pxm4iTBzYrwB9NDSCgbAxeAQ=)

------
ipave
I would be sooooo thankful for an invite :)
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=018ul5vyQ9Yw59lVQfO0Qk6g==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=018ul5vyQ9Yw59lVQfO0Qk6g==&c=u9XWsyE8wq9a2B6CstoPI2E2MvkJSCYxV84xVG9Bp0Y=)

------
aedmonds63
Would appreciate an invite if someone see's fit to provide one to me.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01l_c1m4eA-
Bkt7FGWIyV4pw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01l_c1m4eA-
Bkt7FGWIyV4pw==&c=xIB4HKH4p4m-GxGAwUU9pE3HD4mLvR50HbKinE2e0Es=)

Thanks!

------
oman121
Would really appreciate an invite.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01cK-0TAKjrCGgK-4XFt9biw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01cK-0TAKjrCGgK-4XFt9biw==&c=50FInQrz9MveyzuR2c7DkAsLHOvhOV4YG1jejpyhGsY=)
Thanks

------
bangel
An invite would be greatly appreciated.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01-_WebRSHMdzL2-lbg_DB9g==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01-_WebRSHMdzL2-lbg_DB9g==&c=i58QpPCjjHr3aHLDw3nRaTuEGW0GhQgk_Xmz0eI_dNY=)

------
tdupree
I would love an invite! I'm happy to share mine once I'm in.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01M-z0vygKzY6aNETAh9wpew==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01M-z0vygKzY6aNETAh9wpew==&c=Go3RinzaiOBDLYgr5nhrLQ==)

------
kbarapps
Thank you so much for this. I've got my fingers crossed.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01_krbB4R4sUUPt9CmG92Oww==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01_krbB4R4sUUPt9CmG92Oww==&c=0Lep-m8y-nWyrhY1dSCIqoGKs9imVWZJaOYyiMFfAiY=)

------
kbrower
I would very much appreciate an invite
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01lQUAR-
wyAjMXnQvY4nVJ3Q==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01lQUAR-
wyAjMXnQvY4nVJ3Q==&c=WJ8pSNmp-QdsGL6P09Hhdrcb7YtFKk02irm7uQB-sD0=)

------
fgblanch
Gentlemen i'll be glad to be invited.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01sAtkbGagct__FIwpUYEN7g==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01sAtkbGagct__FIwpUYEN7g==&c=m9G3g4DE_hd6xSTcJx3I4muoGq75xovyU9FNaZ_oM6c=)

------
mattyfo
Awesome idea and thanks in advance!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01tymUEVw9PoB1WOQpJw-
mfw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01tymUEVw9PoB1WOQpJw-
mfw==&c=_eH4aE0Dh8Z6b-XPOXfByN_1fxQv_LUAD25y-Mt9r3Y=)

------
amadamala
Thanks in advance. Here is my email
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01W1dgsW4tskb7a4yb6B9rYQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01W1dgsW4tskb7a4yb6B9rYQ==&c=Nin7mFdfuGRk_yi_XTkRCZ45TOjtDLTKwS0EpEVdLaM=)

------
PStamatiou
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01O96Ir_tGdvIxMTwmYvAVIA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01O96Ir_tGdvIxMTwmYvAVIA==&c=TgVHLBApTCpYEeARScE7xg==)

Would greatly enjoy an invite!! Read my profile for more info about me.

------
sbenitoj
I'll return the favor to others if I get an invite!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Rjs8jzt7fSzHtyV40bhm_Q==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Rjs8jzt7fSzHtyV40bhm_Q==&c=QHo_iqIBlNayomspJm0EFqz1i_PCtbhMoEjDNy3Lkhg=)

------
Tiktaalik
If anyone has one I'd absolutely love an invite. :)

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01i9oN8I2cp061kXPoDZA4Ug==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01i9oN8I2cp061kXPoDZA4Ug==&c=_U2tPKcs_Q4WtY2c7PrH05xLBYfeFzxT_ZGmBnSGBxE=)

------
secret
I'd love an invite too! Thanks!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01PDfLxnEZiIMJh-
NPi5hkag==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01PDfLxnEZiIMJh-
NPi5hkag==&c=ryQrPCG96ILr6-PbqIR3a8-2cXXxTMgAueYphp9gBgk=)

------
Senfingwell
I too would like one please.

(my mailhide
link)[[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01L3Bp5W2JAShHki3eZvsr5g==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01L3Bp5W2JAShHki3eZvsr5g==&c=sPgZWJS6f0WaVcLPDJeY6OZGvPjD_irVaphGcoW6ZbY=)]

------
psawaya
Joining in on the invite fest. Thanks in advance

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01D14WD7fsAa9pY2UscgyhPw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01D14WD7fsAa9pY2UscgyhPw==&c=Xrq9bAvayId4T1-MwFl-8p1OO_-
wVMqU8JztOGGlATw=)

------
rubenfonseca
PLEASE :) I will be very glad too! Thank you :)

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01665fwunCxxJaNUx1LNc8fQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01665fwunCxxJaNUx1LNc8fQ==&c=Ya7UXDHJTAf7gzT3_2snXm6nMzuoTvqQmGjL6o6MkL0=)

------
riordan
Ready to help share the love:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01LFw2DghhL80PGp8lLdb27w==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01LFw2DghhL80PGp8lLdb27w==&c=1SVwnXSl5G8TnD2Z5CjJK9MygQ9ANFegFmmK3yzF-
rA=)

------
Brentley_11
Might as well give it a shot: [http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01cTgLqXMpA-
xI1YWX89jiIw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01cTgLqXMpA-
xI1YWX89jiIw==&c=rpBcW7O2Wsc_JkVMnIIFFsFAsqGm-VsfzeyjamNGFcs=)

------
emson
Great, I would love an invite. Many thanks and thanks for sharing:

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01PDPHLOMP84Cl38iZalkD4g==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01PDPHLOMP84Cl38iZalkD4g==&c=r3qm7Ad5ilvoxWbiHYPMvg==)

------
neurotech1
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01fr_W7Or4VQHoM3AuL6wDGQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01fr_W7Or4VQHoM3AuL6wDGQ==&c=XQjtzv6m0E_MeK_L3H5qSK9hzwVVgOIP3k90llaPR-o=)

Thanks to whoever can send me an invite. ~John

------
ieatpaste
I would greatly appreciate an invite. Thanks!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01m7YXAnvrZZbZG8BxfhXf0A==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01m7YXAnvrZZbZG8BxfhXf0A==&c=lVPP2nkHoygOoGImGvHeBy2_oewXOdrctIeM5Kyz8_U=)

------
aphex
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Ti7s2dkob_xeTMd11esrZA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Ti7s2dkob_xeTMd11esrZA==&c=JXOK6qJ-
mUjp76kGucYvyFg-qQ0gP04yHrg-ATtaQOM=)

I thank the kind donor in advance very much.

------
Gimnast
Super!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01rVkbSQD4X6QlqniANE5rnw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01rVkbSQD4X6QlqniANE5rnw==&c=uL5i98ac4GvkaW8gyQLD25LM12NBJtHl7cPbdMlsW5s=)
Thanks in advance.

------
akie
I would be very grateful. [http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01aaSUu-
LDcy1otDtry4kMTw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01aaSUu-
LDcy1otDtry4kMTw==&c=3drBjXkxuthO4qpYd00Uqqp9PQfU-GI_lMC4FPLOUO4=)

------
Graphicsound
Please, Please, Please =)
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01yr1ICgFsvkUb1Bf_emj3Bw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01yr1ICgFsvkUb1Bf_emj3Bw==&c=cNa7XORYxd8tzVYxE0mkeH-r3Bzuf-
IoHTwOwy2RcGU=)

------
nathanburke
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01zE_KP3RURr1PhyqjR_1H2Q==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01zE_KP3RURr1PhyqjR_1H2Q==&c=fjEBT59_Qa_2DY4DGHRNH8Rx8AqqHbTqlH-30GPcyr4=)

Thanks so much. Can't wait to check it out!

------
mrbeaver
I'd love to be recommended, promise to share with others and to help out Wave
by reporting bugs and possibly doing some extension development. Appreciate
your help! <http://scr.im/3fl>

------
senorpedro
I'd like to have one [http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Z_AvJvYpwNvGZxTR-
zMYBg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Z_AvJvYpwNvGZxTR-
zMYBg==&c=Qd1kPGM5BCfSNcY-Jul0_BN9-pBbg6vynCU1bc9iU-Q=) thx

------
scylla
I would much appreciate an invite.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01kgqabHahLbbIkUhvBUa6Rg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01kgqabHahLbbIkUhvBUa6Rg==&c=qha0knavW4EtuvXcoUEtlodJtxTdVmNv-4BCfTCJSaA=)

Thanks!

------
mawhidby
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01a4DxRC1H2ruTHbAaXkkCgw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01a4DxRC1H2ruTHbAaXkkCgw==&c=c-YwqCm3xTEeFAgRV-24iSzg7vmfgShd-
rXC4YEPZRM=)

Requesting an invite. Thanks for sharing!

------
alexandere
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01QWOpd4OvdEEQipNHuE25tg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01QWOpd4OvdEEQipNHuE25tg==&c=TmU47tAAtemPSTPxYS0WnkBtVT2LVz2BsUWhe8CcULA=)

I would love to try Google Wave. Thanks!

------
mpk
I too would much appreciate an invite!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01h_xy67iNydUvNuXZD8LUQQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01h_xy67iNydUvNuXZD8LUQQ==&c=x4gQLmSfdf7y8lyQFJSvpu-
LSVSxamOW74KYNWawJ8U=)

------
dreisiebzig
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01CjZ5diyj98GaSibh1dPRpQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01CjZ5diyj98GaSibh1dPRpQ==&c=MltEX2VbEWfbl613_EXNcU3uOK-
GDkH5bwVRCM2tYu8=)

Thank you and greetings from Germany!

------
burnout1540
I'd like one too if possible:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01lIoGIpCqRI0IgwrZID3YQQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01lIoGIpCqRI0IgwrZID3YQQ==&c=ND4ER-1ouJ3W2AlS_626e4t2LhNmghz8dLa82a9dxxk=)

Thanks!

------
kyl
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01WLgTWihAjmMk-
oCkYNRI8A==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01WLgTWihAjmMk-
oCkYNRI8A==&c=_ZdkSmTCOoVwmX_qHeBMi3kFYosIRa1wb6d-iqoncsY=)

Hope this works, thanks for sharing!

------
psyklic
Thanks a lot, I'll return the favor!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01gI5QT7TlbdP13YEEhTCqFA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01gI5QT7TlbdP13YEEhTCqFA==&c=J_stB1rl540FNojeD9QiTMRZqKfkecH9CkrXbSOsWPo=)

------
liuliu
Please, thank you!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01vWX0VyWrSiMRctF_1vs1XQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01vWX0VyWrSiMRctF_1vs1XQ==&c=Ju0bMWlTfLWUZlBV5v47b7AEnPMAz1R7wqIfouhFzkY=)

------
codexon
Please send me an invite. Thank you!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01e7vop0KFZQ0PZIqgjJSWeA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01e7vop0KFZQ0PZIqgjJSWeA==&c=aNW5wsAOpRukIA7qUsXUt_MbIMZsk5dtv1DHVjeM_Yo=)

------
zackham
I would love an invite if someone has one to share, would be happy to let you
in on our beta (<http://ridewithgps.com>) if that is of any interest to you:
zackham@gmail.com

~~~
cullenking
Gotta love a barter system

------
ricardo
One invite please!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01scJxUkYbEiucSpzR2yB5_g==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01scJxUkYbEiucSpzR2yB5_g==&c=C8IrMtwkYS4o4SxvoVbRchYc3ztCfL8hqfpRhpv1-1A=)

------
indraneel24
Thank you kindly!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01EiBMD1Iu5xtQlgOZSKA6dA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01EiBMD1Iu5xtQlgOZSKA6dA==&c=FQYdlClrQTyvE-
ZG_Fl_NE6DlJRFccq3kTfzmEstqzg=)

------
tototata12
Please invite me:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01kuUk1OOGXIeQ8_PrxKjeLA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01kuUk1OOGXIeQ8_PrxKjeLA==&c=tllRp472FZRKNJLBWn3aBKS5wWn50rp1KnUkQ1ZEv3o=)

------
CWuestefeld
Please:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01RWwNL5aEL7_mcnOjVmfeaQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01RWwNL5aEL7_mcnOjVmfeaQ==&c=BmTNz8PjJIistukGSBN8Jt1SLSNuPguU9jkuPjGdaeA=)

Thanks for your generosity.

------
elblanco
Invite por favor?
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01wHyxzNllhjflLx6gceyPww==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01wHyxzNllhjflLx6gceyPww==&c=PMS3KOfLVF83XAvYrnoDkYTvZvtSj_993UybL-
ThrA4=)

------
Frazzydee
Thank you very much for sharing :)

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01tEOuhNuh5WoGZgHaR3Oo_w==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01tEOuhNuh5WoGZgHaR3Oo_w==&c=jLDi7lJHd5n47aCH7_EZZjkQDFwK7TwtMttLtaPeN4M=)

------
dylancm
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01InlCHjrEUxDR5cyGQzFJUQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01InlCHjrEUxDR5cyGQzFJUQ==&c=g-ROTxXazZ7J30og26hUIKn5IRZmUJ6p4_3IFCqAUjg=)
muchas gracias!

------
ptn
One for me too:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01vToRB3bs5Dn_N_ZZ4FtLPA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01vToRB3bs5Dn_N_ZZ4FtLPA==&c=DeGqqBpGJ2tE-368iZptuLQUUHud5LfpJmqKfN9Ugqo=)

------
rksprst
I'd love to test it out as well.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01yb3a96M2fy6kQSRU_y4AKg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01yb3a96M2fy6kQSRU_y4AKg==&c=yqjpcKHrP94H3N59IAznlJe3sQ0WhgCXcQpLVUHJhgg=)

------
cityofchi
Please send me a google wave invite.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01xcomAHd0sac-
rkF_v0POPA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01xcomAHd0sac-
rkF_v0POPA==&c=qI_BSufathS6nvCboC51YL6NIxXllJqDgGfl56djNRo=)

Thank you!!!

------
Adrenalist
I'd love one!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01z36FzWox2sTUICB08NO2JA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01z36FzWox2sTUICB08NO2JA==&c=aPvIu4iFIZ7OG59DQ6fyhjf09biuycT7MxED0-AJbpQ=)

------
robotron
Purdy please!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01YWoxo9xWVPklePlmlxHaNw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01YWoxo9xWVPklePlmlxHaNw==&c=3RyEmRVtFPPO-
UglPKsqc-VDFETYaBNGXtc7M4w5ebk=)

------
lieden
If there are any left, thanks!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Ufeu_a4fHOI6M1JabhrBhw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Ufeu_a4fHOI6M1JabhrBhw==&c=fQYropA-
qBsZG8HtiPMFr79OMSGOaY2HksmAO4nENdE=)

------
JoshCole
Just in case
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01xSXR9EZGJJJsJJapG66oiA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01xSXR9EZGJJJsJJapG66oiA==&c=e-JM34pEIvclP5zTLqxhRz3aSe9DnW1UzwtDQCDss_E=)

------
trevorturk
Yes, please! [http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01M7PdOqDZj1WZL-
nAJEFYfQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01M7PdOqDZj1WZL-
nAJEFYfQ==&c=zXHOh56nIWC-8tcxfWPhp2wA8uv4HsQ7AiOqLCAFFmQ=)

------
aickgaven
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01IVdEOsz9k22P3qb6vYC7aw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01IVdEOsz9k22P3qb6vYC7aw==&c=OXOMV1SvHDbFCzXE7ZzZv6F1t-Khx21w7-pNhQYq3cQ=)
Thanks a lot

------
davgar
I will jump on this as well.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=017u5tMUnMTHbSdgmjzZCSOg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=017u5tMUnMTHbSdgmjzZCSOg==&c=FXFl0D9utFQOfdWMpeCKh_RkmmgY0oisN17uo15mIeg=)

thanks in advance!

------
GVRV
Thank You!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01NwWd4Z5_kgG8cjY9rL3ohQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01NwWd4Z5_kgG8cjY9rL3ohQ==&c=4UjRWYQ-
Rxk6cZRtf2fFj13rx1fr5mZYOi-6wBO8YAI=)

------
jonp
Yes please:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Pk6P0EgEIu1GnKZfGDGi1w==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Pk6P0EgEIu1GnKZfGDGi1w==&c=W4KVjxnv7kSgwDq0qU7hWhqhzoLBz6UpfCZ8qx21Owk=)

------
slig
I would love to be able to test it.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01dcMYUJSS7vTzJMjCsU-
VMA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01dcMYUJSS7vTzJMjCsU-
VMA==&c=YYHuK-x3-iIg6vHFe5raHS8beT8-yZ67eYd_AEOSXSg=)

Thanks! :-)

------
BR
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01NVc_z9OYOHrgXMPGPhcHNw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01NVc_z9OYOHrgXMPGPhcHNw==&c=oc0jVcsxzcn0f0MsMCgHM-9Ka9vxrIcsSPDHzQe2nh4=)
Thank you!

------
viraptor
I'd like one too, please :)

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01jKG8tx5Mi2VHnDXsaPpuzA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01jKG8tx5Mi2VHnDXsaPpuzA==&c=vGjaGaIx2Uk95POo3hjMeQWtdHvSaAizZ_sLrNAQkfw=)

------
Davertron
Thanks :)
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=014kpUwWjggw8eZo5mWSCSzw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=014kpUwWjggw8eZo5mWSCSzw==&c=rT5C1bnSprNxGo2zdEg4lre0aLcGHlTUdQyG8U-6I7U=)

------
Jim_Neath
An invite would be awesome.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01VaxuDx8QHp7ftD1tyORRRA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01VaxuDx8QHp7ftD1tyORRRA==&c=eqdhNXMC4X0tViIFn6LKVanKUH6R_YrRa_TLxCFG4Oc=)

------
jeffsaracco
I request an invite please:

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=0155PT3k3kExAYUbvWGeJUgQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=0155PT3k3kExAYUbvWGeJUgQ==&c=PPVcBLqSUGtPOMApRMk6FEPSAFlqpKFnM5TPAs2pVJ8=)

------
colton36
Would appreciate it as well.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01PcAIHT83q-syMkln3UChFA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01PcAIHT83q-syMkln3UChFA==&c=Utmm-R1hHGcgWdQ_0TGWaA==)

~~~
2rs1
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=018SOE_XgLRWj_ou7oBuFWtw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=018SOE_XgLRWj_ou7oBuFWtw==&c=HmDwV4jgEjgnueRqnYr1EQ==)

An invite would be fantastic. Thanks!

hmmm.. this should be at the bottom :\

------
Sadranyc
Thanks. I'd love an invite

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01UZXDnReVvleGoyUDiFTUrA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01UZXDnReVvleGoyUDiFTUrA==&c=K6sIEAOwUJUvjf1nVPjCQdde0wynL_ZN4hwZ3qNrTas=)

------
rudle
Just in case there are invites:

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01rKN3Mn4rZXT-
rhBg5Co6JA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01rKN3Mn4rZXT-
rhBg5Co6JA==&c=BYSJlTiSWLQcDOZU_vW_9mLJTLRXC5047LInyMEkxsM=)

Many thanks!

------
ben_straub
I'm in:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01WPnhCByvoC3ga_XHOsFoYg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01WPnhCByvoC3ga_XHOsFoYg==&c=PXCK5BafrwvsT-
nIzbwBdWP0qxO2GCTW0aembLsYPyc=)

------
nfg
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01XO7QaN4m-oQlby3vjVXo0g==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01XO7QaN4m-oQlby3vjVXo0g==&c=iA4ULZT29sum5mg7_L1y5Iu6u5FQdZUTgvSMgYIJAkg=)
Thanks!

------
igowen
Thanks!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01T25t6VYvmX5RnfZ1KoGYLA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01T25t6VYvmX5RnfZ1KoGYLA==&c=p7Dmok2YFFr3IGAOosLaz45WeePXwPqCCbVO-
mzHPbY=)

------
spitou
Thanks!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01aoMDXs7-BWYkLpgNLn44gA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01aoMDXs7-BWYkLpgNLn44gA==&c=81wHVZaM8XL4NIGUJLsaLt8L66YlRM0HuhP99UVE4F8=)

------
Robin_Message
Thanks!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Y79jmb4CdPRS51KPXkqngg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Y79jmb4CdPRS51KPXkqngg==&c=C6gVJXj51kPL7i3LZYsRydduTcJ7wNUNVpbFtzdoqP4=)

------
exec
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01MYzNHibu_YQ5tmJpfICtsw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01MYzNHibu_YQ5tmJpfICtsw==&c=a71ZOOk78buVKQI0t3mgPz1mDttZw86vdm6afGRkJZA=)
Thanks!

------
rphillips
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01M529HTq3s-rGltxcTt62EA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01M529HTq3s-rGltxcTt62EA==&c=NnqeRPutWuRavBiLtxWNd_HbHjiIh0eqXfvViWMFShY=)

A request for an invite.

------
dooban
Oh thanks thanks thanks

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01nCDioySmkDeK--
IIik_gtA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01nCDioySmkDeK--
IIik_gtA==&c=_UepcAiKZqRNBdcalu6r6J2xXZepPRKU28TlBoXO51w=)

------
argos
I would love to have an invite!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=016l9l_r1lrNoj-
_L5vdoTXQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=016l9l_r1lrNoj-
_L5vdoTXQ==&c=H1waqHPIkZvHD6cor_hJwP8QbO4EgLyacrvoKKeNGvQ=)

thanks!!!

------
arjuan
Thank you! Great idea!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01lnR_wUUb99O0s_36xY6b-Q==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01lnR_wUUb99O0s_36xY6b-Q==&c=jsWaoWGSrvDQrAvT6OTP4wsbrTuajvR2y1qeEKTyKJQ=)

------
pbz
Please:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01VczN9_vj1hv65FZPoF6FhA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01VczN9_vj1hv65FZPoF6FhA==&c=Fs6cUbO7EcGIMEeZKyX2Q_Bi9-SSYzZNzNAGQGfZDeg=)

Thanks a lot!!

------
vincentpants
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01XtvF0iFo5K2wJEWto7QUHA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01XtvF0iFo5K2wJEWto7QUHA==&c=UOvXtanF5TEbWqzBO-v1kRf2Jc5e5z4tG_h7d1kXZQ4=)

awesome! Thanks guys!

------
garyrichardson
Please and Thankyou.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=0189hUPSWrN3YdMJF-4zibHw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=0189hUPSWrN3YdMJF-4zibHw==&c=IaR8fy7q_KzL33v-E7uBxLciob4qnSpv-
YQ7QB1_a3M=)

------
jdoliner
I'd love an invite:

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=013c2OCV1EGRCuV52rBL6QNQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=013c2OCV1EGRCuV52rBL6QNQ==&c=fsmEYRDkoPm1PMAPA7sAEB_kSWFaJZSbFveofskD3dc=)

------
davecardwell
Thank-you please :)

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01p4SgU02Mf0atX0ctLUlNsw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01p4SgU02Mf0atX0ctLUlNsw==&c=1iPszRy24EHwXGf05XWPaEXabV9LftR5kJv4rSdlwOs=)

------
zavulon
Please send me one!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01jPo8D07dgTS-1ojJHfLfxg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01jPo8D07dgTS-1ojJHfLfxg==&c=IinuQtQQrDmoXJ0dGbHSK2VlxXXltdhv_Wvc8sShSxA=)

------
dgquintas
Much appreciated :)

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01qfdNHVT7pVv9fREqD2oPpA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01qfdNHVT7pVv9fREqD2oPpA==&c=I3NvbeBtHKhjhcME83VWgJxZMxANXW3W4Ug9R9zEPmU=)

------
atourino
I'd appreciate an invite.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Py0H-tJw2Mektbkg3TyvzA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Py0H-tJw2Mektbkg3TyvzA==&c=ZuEYmVz3jjbPShjEUOA6PE6KAYPj7Onjfp5c1E2VQo4=)

Thank you!

------
stpk4
Thank you Anon = D

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01S9YAdboZIVU3lS_4bnk0jg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01S9YAdboZIVU3lS_4bnk0jg==&c=xi4pkJQJn8NLC-Q37GtfPATBLK8MI9tgVB9lEKORUZs=)

------
patrickryan
Thanks in advance.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01zw50rxe8-Xkbh37JFuhkKA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01zw50rxe8-Xkbh37JFuhkKA==&c=kEtSSc_Z6_TRWXsUwNIWEj0QBfK4kacSmtoVBxMm02M=)

------
joqueza
Thanks in advance!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01e5YPLBon9idnqinCcUq14A==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01e5YPLBon9idnqinCcUq14A==&c=_HB0q2aIgVlnPWWlG3qD5fVKpagSuXJKlyen919mdpw=)

------
doctor
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Wces3UPvtECM5l2uainsTg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Wces3UPvtECM5l2uainsTg==&c=fUgE2a3iRmsbVGQMBi78YTF1A8OrvcV9Z_SgbhHU734=)

Thanks in advance.

------
SlyShy
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01gGluEOSghzBJQYZkGXFQsQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01gGluEOSghzBJQYZkGXFQsQ==&c=oaKXBe70Cq1LEnyrURO5Zi48CUoHsRHbokDtNAHRTmA=)

Thanks in advance!

------
routinehere
Thanks in advance!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01go118zpvokq8gm1lGjPK2w==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01go118zpvokq8gm1lGjPK2w==&c=Q0ay6QPJ-K9E-J58AOhKyh1ORw8XgCv0KKGzMvxyp00=)

------
oonbug
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01euRp2_8Lz76xXsvpZi-
LYg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01euRp2_8Lz76xXsvpZi-
LYg==&c=E7SMFtDU4y1HHMqt9o6lVHNTS9pY8RaOFGCl7f_qQ4s=)

------
marchdown
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=010UujlpeoO_0JxDWuhbu7rA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=010UujlpeoO_0JxDWuhbu7rA==&c=R96rFM3sbzCa4CzXa8Ct3zvcJxbshO8BnsEbIL3ZDGY=)

------
kajecounterhack
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01n5sXTqRZ3DUKpTqvwW-
s-w==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01n5sXTqRZ3DUKpTqvwW-
s-w==&c=TmhbDM0HKzBk0yENM99PW9KEDFfN4OiEmytwvsImcAM=)

Thanks in advance

------
presty
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01fWDUFhLNbo-
VXExVNAGsXA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01fWDUFhLNbo-
VXExVNAGsXA==&c=7d1TgeF_S1_1GKvPM4i9VjBS9I5GpUbkt4tnrly9CBc=)

thanks in advance

------
theycallmemorty
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01jGo9yhfDuZj0O32XPis8eQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01jGo9yhfDuZj0O32XPis8eQ==&c=wsEuQd6paDt1HTzYTAcXSPgtCsbikXheuDImJlWhCFM=)

------
semmons
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01LVgkiDQkU2MKG6u3WmQH7g==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01LVgkiDQkU2MKG6u3WmQH7g==&c=ADt_xwkYSBokl9ZbUXpmHNOQHAKTIxOkodkjAIvglKQ=)

------
mjwood
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=010iRnmkwn99WzDBhHiNCmsw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=010iRnmkwn99WzDBhHiNCmsw==&c=PuOquXciImfrtSqT6eLW1wi98YbfN54uHPWVA0BWS_w=)

Much appreciated!

------
Anon84
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01CrbgoldZChGLMqMgXcxhdQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01CrbgoldZChGLMqMgXcxhdQ==&c=pZw3YuUtsxLER8SUaCAzw3quq7ae49yzkGrHb9iEK0Q=)

------
kenver
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01K4z_tLIjHaLu0aX1dPz3hQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01K4z_tLIjHaLu0aX1dPz3hQ==&c=Z14SdNS5WKl4VcncITOlTVnuwuMBTgEOMnf7nQzVf-Q=)

------
artificer
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01wqp4nKoOn6pk9kHd2tGNlA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01wqp4nKoOn6pk9kHd2tGNlA==&c=5cXaWe0KBsyXSqGENXUcTIb6Iw3QwvQmaaruiEO4myg=)

Thanks for this.

------
aptimpropriety
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=014ehsWPDEYdHjc10VbVmMlA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=014ehsWPDEYdHjc10VbVmMlA==&c=UJ9I-oyT04DAO-
ZI5AR3JCnll_skmtn3VCJpK2M21q4=)

Thanks a bunch!

------
brymaster
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01W8vWmo1oUC04bFXMYVfrGA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01W8vWmo1oUC04bFXMYVfrGA==&c=QLiUfZbBkVb4QpdJcAYuvm6wSamu-
XrmTCdPRKB2LIU=)

thanks so much!

------
cvos
1 invite please [http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01S_Yay-
Hd_g4MyhtjwlHC4g==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01S_Yay-
Hd_g4MyhtjwlHC4g==&c=nlgwWrV6MQjmEgoD3Hc7Rw==)

------
focusaurus
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01PykQ34IbE3LgvBNSDohKaQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01PykQ34IbE3LgvBNSDohKaQ==&c=hVyI2IzJgi96GSS-3RiHhLdL-
burXzjN62pFkGapOvw=)

\--Thanks, Pete

------
niels_olson
Much obliged

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01jpuatWXx_JeU1-6VT54ryw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01jpuatWXx_JeU1-6VT54ryw==&c=1BlHrojZ9FApDr5W4hbeXmCoOEfUw489spyh5V8u3tI=)

------
elemenohpee
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01hr_eNJaIcrijj1JY2UqLGA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01hr_eNJaIcrijj1JY2UqLGA==&c=AnWED3Sr6xGuoCo1DzFSW9FeS9njWEt1wdKNUwan9C0=)

Help me out!

------
rookie
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01TA8e2Apw6JpAeSavdgMGAQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01TA8e2Apw6JpAeSavdgMGAQ==&c=4iAzZdBGzhQaKj_DczE6aEj51vIgM3TZrUz1pUz7miI=)

Thanks guys!

------
bitsnap
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01D4TSCOm-zWKiOCtV-
umHZQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01D4TSCOm-zWKiOCtV-
umHZQ==&c=evUyk3a5uasIvEYSBx_JP3yVnUMOmpUHOsGll1UTNAI=)

I thank you

------
z_bischof
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01io1bvbLFFMXQ2E1rr28Klg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01io1bvbLFFMXQ2E1rr28Klg==&c=tCdT11NJdAZd7NXRIEO8PlCsanm0OzlD8AZcydncAYw=)

thank you!!

------
chrisbolt
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01OVytLUjnEvbyDOUAWZx0jA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01OVytLUjnEvbyDOUAWZx0jA==&c=SIRw-2nlKrmkHYJvOa5KDrWDSUA5yKS4-3oeI99bUG0=)

Thank you.

------
qwertos
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01pg4A5jBmin6_bx0_7R7jWw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01pg4A5jBmin6_bx0_7R7jWw==&c=182AzkTlJ1qixPV_lCfRGrc7t7UMtKtnC2h49uoLqAA=)

Thanks!!

------
scyphus
_Puppy eyes_

please?

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01NMOoXzYag23nmWebENGPMQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01NMOoXzYag23nmWebENGPMQ==&c=5gK83Qh8bWfOObhLthKoVnFt-
DpDW7XOvYf-UVVucrE=)

------
elidourado
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01STZDJA_nV52BHpyxQp42LA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01STZDJA_nV52BHpyxQp42LA==&c=CoYXmon4nHOhbHe1c6q5nsRQfXeYrZl3GIrnSWDSwTQ=)

Thanks!

~~~
elidourado
Got one, never mind.

------
icco
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01g1Fai-ZkdKnMxv3KOx-
cxQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01g1Fai-ZkdKnMxv3KOx-
cxQ==&c=Pxcts1bngHip85UI2ny5RSaJbZrVYg1l_oz24X7Fnxs=)

Please?

------
aik
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Imn1eHOjIQYh--
XbUltnaw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Imn1eHOjIQYh--
XbUltnaw==&c=5if1Nf03yV8Vv09ZnqGeFSsiNNvwYhw82K_31_qNC2c=)

Thanks!

------
heed
Thanks!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01oJt4JuOKAfD3kPeoqRplAA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01oJt4JuOKAfD3kPeoqRplAA==&c=qiqAGhQlxeICaAcKSeQ-
RCtHoleMKhwXPOm8JkEDgU8=)

------
tortilla
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01NUstOUE57QJ4zgpIgok4iw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01NUstOUE57QJ4zgpIgok4iw==&c=rNfD2CqfXL5AtIRyHYPTA-
PszV9qAEzSt8jVdmiDy78=)

Thanks.

------
AndrewHampton
Thanks!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=0179dUxl1uJU2wcG4jIRemOw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=0179dUxl1uJU2wcG4jIRemOw==&c=sKX-
Asa8cfo3E7mPyUDVbO2J7FbSEgp6AOQzK8CsL4U=)

------
gregory144
Thanks!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01nQd7PbflEOZVx4-g2gsPvw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01nQd7PbflEOZVx4-g2gsPvw==&c=mL1C4iSJ8ScH_XhyMrGggPs1ZzSQl-
NzNiD_k2S7CJc=)

------
gry
Thanks!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01IQb9tKpaYJSR8bJPDk93Gw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01IQb9tKpaYJSR8bJPDk93Gw==&c=Tu0SsC5UMWcFQKtKzH1ingQPRC1l9_Z7Z0Bv19F5zi8=)

------
nissimk
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01BYWS51e13ouU1Sl88zCz8A==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01BYWS51e13ouU1Sl88zCz8A==&c=Cki6HJRoLqwmA5blewNAe6c4JhxtIjYXcaiPvDr72As=)

Thanks

------
kamme
Thank you in advance!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01PIo-BeYPi2cB-
yIcwtz8hA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01PIo-BeYPi2cB-
yIcwtz8hA==&c=bChvKwfD0yAE2OxgzQIErg==)

------
Scoota
I'm running a small business with several developers, and we all use Gmail
right now to communicate. I really think Google Wave can really help us out.
Thanks in advance! scoota@gmail.com

------
ryandvm
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01w8E2W0W_98tIBG_jzxEv5w==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01w8E2W0W_98tIBG_jzxEv5w==&c=bkb3Kce9sdo9x8nj1Enb4A==)

------
adrianwaj
Super

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01AN7nM8oDL9rEnfjsPF2eXw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01AN7nM8oDL9rEnfjsPF2eXw==&c=5-AI5mgBMGUYjtBYRmtocxFUF7wW6BnybeEteKgfvXk=)

:)

------
shrikant
This is nice, and I hope I get one, even though I seem to be pretty late here:
<http://scr.im/shrik> is my email address.

------
dustingetz
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=012NLr75oWIrY3i2L7oW1SRQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=012NLr75oWIrY3i2L7oW1SRQ==&c=Y6WC-)

------
old-gregg
I don't think I'd want to deal with these idiotic "capcha emails" if I had a
quick 10 seconds to share an invite. Post your address into profile, people.

------
rabidgnat
My girlfriend is a web developer and we've been trying to snag an invite so
she can play around with it. Thank you in advance

jakevoytko@gmail.com

------
noodle
i suppose that i'll throw mine in here if people are generous enough to be
passing them out. likewise, if i get an invite, i'll share anything i get.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01pA_uG1ERFEljd1T0V7suJA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01pA_uG1ERFEljd1T0V7suJA==&c=xMP-
sgLO7u6n6XzJ9KL5OgrC0xrOfcYasppOMwrhT7A=)

------
andyleclair
I'll jump on this bandwagon! Thanks to you if you send me one! (If you're in
San Diego, I'll buy you a beer)

andy at andyleclair dot com

------
dfreidin
daviddjf at gmail Also, it's not invites like it was with gmail. All they can
do is recommend for invitation.

------
blacksquare
please, please, please, let me get what I want, lord knows, it would be the
first time:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Qm9KrtqdBi8o5MNXJpuO1w==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Qm9KrtqdBi8o5MNXJpuO1w==&c=P2UKhzCvZSwMR7eUyU7oD0TLWWkPDnI3SGe4jcXUIog=)

------
rms
Wow, that's a lot of people who want invites but I might as well add my name
to the list. Email in profile.

------
riordan
Have there been any invites sent out from HN so far - I've yet to see any
replies indicating they have

------
markbnine
To atone, instead of throwing up an invite sharing site, you should be forced
to write an iphone app.

------
personamb
ooh ooh pick me i will be your friend
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01W1_1hWaBD4C1JdKskI3eRQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01W1_1hWaBD4C1JdKskI3eRQ==&c=letSv2IurqZx610OmtRMd-
BxmQX7aQoTpm64IZc2X2I=)

------
rlm
Well, if there actually are "unneeded" invites floating around, I'd like one
as well :)

Mail in my profile.

------
swilliams
Hey why not. I'm a technical advisor for a recently created non-profit
development group, and we could really use Wave to help us collaborate.

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=019ROd3PkJgPk79hMDyFoGcA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=019ROd3PkJgPk79hMDyFoGcA==&c=T4Gig7jwVPRtucYUrf6PjqyRifZbkOglIiJ5-l6hpDk=)

------
gnuchu
please sir, can I have an invite? [http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01A50vDr-
ErFOtz7CvqTy5rQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01A50vDr-
ErFOtz7CvqTy5rQ==&c=iGXtgSQ6NTaBqJISW8u_4QEHMmLeG9lx0Y02doyGY-k=)

------
mattdennewitz
great idea, and thanks to anyone willing to share!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01BwihS8DWeXF5dTq8KOzJoQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01BwihS8DWeXF5dTq8KOzJoQ==&c=mnfbRbPMHwL62xWHxWtab742WjWxBAyU0y7TgJjj4lQ=)

------
numerosiete
i'm in ur comments, bumming for waves

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01NHU9DiGzN6sGl7Y_SHkqaQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01NHU9DiGzN6sGl7Y_SHkqaQ==&c=nB5c9ZMc7X4eWSslgmU-a318lxibBfju3JJpqRQvUUU=)

------
melito
I would like one.

And I'm not scared of spam or people knowing my email:

melgray@gmail.com

Thanks in advance to anyone that sends me one.

------
b00gie
thanks in advance!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01nURppZwzGvNn8nVKKeEawQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01nURppZwzGvNn8nVKKeEawQ==&c=BtLyjefPZ0ezZ65SzYv8WrZKJMJzUtXUyaAmgNDwcCk=)

------
minehunter2392
me too please! :)
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Md_dSWwuLl6BeSM7eAimjA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Md_dSWwuLl6BeSM7eAimjA==&c=Ih5GdrxBHR-
OtmDTLJCQxCQEJF2cUJUB7bWfu4irfc0=)

------
iandrewi
would like to try it out as well

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01lqUyiZpoF8jIem_yUPMc7Q==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01lqUyiZpoF8jIem_yUPMc7Q==&c=1WJ4kaJQWB_fgsJ8PyxS3slokGRL906_MeFTREc1CsI=)

------
bdotdub
thank you! [http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01iX26kP-
Mw3LIHJuwD4jJOQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01iX26kP-
Mw3LIHJuwD4jJOQ==&c=y9rH1eIJEGfJjFO8GpZ866nGmVR4D45RE2fWJ5QNS64=)

------
xkiz
i'd love an invite if any are left..

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01q_hVzvpAw0_l8XcDX-
pw8A==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01q_hVzvpAw0_l8XcDX-
pw8A==&c=4ZRadeKOdFmBu3OMXhPOg8rDLPHjBC5v_kGojreQ2go=)

thanks!!

------
mehta
here's the mail address:

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01WClB6QdRzOvnRDNz0QGEqQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01WClB6QdRzOvnRDNz0QGEqQ==&c=JbMhHMVaMFDdaervIUHNpzUJXwwfP7-GHeLXrg9k8wg=)

Thanks in advance!

------
hellotyler
Sure would be great to get an invite, Wave looks revolutionary!

hellotylerhushhush @ gmail . com

------
nitesh
will be thankful. TIA

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01AOsdWZ9Isgy94ZeiWMKibw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01AOsdWZ9Isgy94ZeiWMKibw==&c=zmIr5REpjZ6qSbN19wSY8VqJOMOUONC4BnInlBKpjqU=)

------
mshafrir
An invite would be much appreciated. Please send to mshafrir @ gmail.com

------
bkbleikamp
I'd love an invite - ben.bleikamp@googles _free_ email*service.com

------
spydez
[username] @ [username] .com

Don't have an invite yet. I'll help out if I get one.

~~~
spydez
I got on Wave and sent out my invites. No need to send me one.

------
warfangle
Any spare would be awesome!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01MqACVxWQi9B6EMid8-sDKg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01MqACVxWQi9B6EMid8-sDKg==&c=sFU68013UVF9Py9THwL-
qa1WLlFV6S2mr5P1dfUc5w0=)

------
bdr
I'd love to check out Wave. My email address is in my profile.

------
cullenking
Hopefully I can snag one of these as well! cullenk@gmail.com

------
prabhusengal
Thanks in Advance.
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Un30bPYBQXL0-7dSxeU65w==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Un30bPYBQXL0-7dSxeU65w==&c=2YnbsFcRmLF9RoI4qUS9Am5JNpxfy2XgLfvXMUSnYyo=)

------
ZitchDog
Yes, please!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=010BHenToQ3ILlWaYyI8aZsg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=010BHenToQ3ILlWaYyI8aZsg==&c=Tz5Jo5TebrUAGs9drcxRwb9rJMJ8z0QZhsJTd4M9smU=)

------
howrare
Thanks!
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01pVCOv8eOLVRqf90p6M2eiQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01pVCOv8eOLVRqf90p6M2eiQ==&c=cLwrl1BiHU__exESSfbSR3CAW5YxV6YO3JhUX1Eu6yw=)

------
zackdjones
PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASE!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Ka-
yRy8PjuKpCCej2VwOUQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Ka-
yRy8PjuKpCCej2VwOUQ==&c=0TJlBJsoIqbeqIP9Q90fUSB3fo_YmSU2MU3JwuOsQiQ=)

~~~
Scoota
I'm running a small business with several developers, and we all use Gmail
right now to communicate. I really think Google Wave can really help us out.
Thanks in advance!

scoota@gmail.com

------
loudtiger
Please! [http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01n3sx5cCI-
WFIIJe-5KdFXA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01n3sx5cCI-
WFIIJe-5KdFXA==&c=F0UVBuFdL_mACYldRbip_ofE4OEBLoSq-c9ltxi2T5c=)

Thanks a lot

------
scumola
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01gP_rsGtkKxEWuhJpyU9YxA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01gP_rsGtkKxEWuhJpyU9YxA==&c=gsw2bRAiX5Ysk-
kSsApDtT4HC6Mt0F8r7f0xzrVx1Gw=)

------
stoyboy
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Fe5rqSieleBBp-
FfeOlBWw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Fe5rqSieleBBp-
FfeOlBWw==&c=23C0klS3Q8X1dykHMDxV_0wyGYGabFk54Abomswe-OQ=)

Thank you :D

------
joeconyers
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01O2IzDR3CojgHPm59ve3cJw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01O2IzDR3CojgHPm59ve3cJw==&c=y70GsEInMTI-
UxxtDIty93jrKL8A0z19KJSil69oBjs=)

Thank you!

------
manico
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01vkkmVgDfkywTm6bdVcKQvw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01vkkmVgDfkywTm6bdVcKQvw==&c=e8EIFp0Uffduqjl13Vdf5oV8lEETDB7_GBCC6tDbB1o=)

Thanks! ;)

------
brj11190
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=018JZWWxuUL7PkB11tsx18jA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=018JZWWxuUL7PkB11tsx18jA==&c=8BTIq-1o7Go4mTqVI9tVXOt39ES3pW5T3548dtZwT4g=)

Thanks!

------
Utah_Dave
Thanks!

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01CUT8PQXN2xrxq3g6sDqpDA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01CUT8PQXN2xrxq3g6sDqpDA==&c=MrnZ4wiDKOSxAzDMu1EDrJQWxefHRZG1foTlHRlN7Pg=)

------
Portnull
Pretty curious about this! info[at]fireflies[dot]nl

------
oubipaws
Nmercer _at_ thatdevelopmentcompany dot com thanks!

------
joshi
Can someone send me an invite please. Thanks

joshi.nus [at] gmail.com

------
abecedarius
I'd appreciate one. Address on my profile page.

------
sarahfrancesca
Appreciate the generosity!

sarah dot francesca at gmail dot com

------
hardik
why are so many innocent seeming requesters getting downvoted?

and yes, pls consider me if you have an invite to spare: hardik84 at gmail

------
yosho
+1 for me, thanks! denniscliu [AT] gmail.com

------
smanek
I would love an invite as well.

email: [myusername]@gmail.com

------
johng
Would love an invite as well.

johng at forum foundry . com

------
happyrock
nick at getpeek dot com --- much appreesh!

------
willhs
I would absolutely love to try this out.

will.schupp at gmail.com

Thank you!

------
ramit
Ramit -- ramit at ramitsethi.com Thanks!

------
philwelch
My first name at my username dot net.

------
Morieris
O sweet, hook me up! jhogue at gmail

------
nickmolnar2
iam _at_ nicholasmolnar (dot) com

Thanks a bunch. I signed up, but have not received one. Google doesn't love
me.

------
chasingsparks
john.b.nelson{@}chasingsparks{.}com

------
arfrank
Much Appreciated: username@gmail

------
jmonegro
I would like invites too,

[username]@gmail.com

------
gecko
benjamin dot pollack at gmail dot com, if you don't mind, would be awesome.

------
Danog
I'd love an invite.

tigermatt2000@hotmail.com

------
rokhayakebe
Patience is a great virtue.

------
mrtron
Email in profile - thanks.

------
incomethax
same as brutimus:

my username @gmail.com

Thank's for the post and thanks for whoever sends the invite

------
tk999
terencekwan at gmail.com

------
kungfooguru
Tristan - kungfooguru AT gmail com

Thanks!

------
AdamBez01
fingers crossed

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01vIlQ0GbDrWjIAys_raelsg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01vIlQ0GbDrWjIAys_raelsg==&c=qU8RF-
oXrP6bp-PijtyHs2QskUAYjxQ-sZw9K3L4o0c=)

------
cneal
would love one

christopher [dot] ryan [dot] neal [at] gmail [dot] com

------
genadevis
thank god i got my invite from <http://getgooglewaveinvites.blogspot.com/>
they got like 3k invites. I feel lucky :)

~~~
olefoo
Please Download Our Toolbar to get your invite?

and a link to snugcash . com hidden in the text?

Flagged.

------
conorgil145
conorgilsenan at gmail

I would love to try out google wave! Thanks

------
nlanier
nlanier @ gmail.com Thank you in advance!! :)

------
e113te
please send invite to me please please please

e113te@gmail.com

------
collint
please :) collintmiller@gmail.com thank you

------
manish
m a n i . e m s y s a t g m a i l . c o m

------
vinutheraj
thank you !! :)

<username> [at] gmail [dot] com

------
wajiw
wajiw.casey at gmail.com THANKS :-D

------
pcestrada
my hackernews name AT gmail dot com

------
andreyf
anfedorov@gmail.com

promise to come back and share :)

------
st4lz
myUsername + z [at] gmail [dot] com

------
ekpyrotic
ekpyrotic '@/at' gmail './dot' com

------
harry
would love one! damonish@gmail.com

------
apgwoz
my hacker news username @gmail.com

------
ErrantX
morton.thomas@googlemail.com

(on the off chance :))

------
brooksbp
I would love one!

brooks.brian@gmail.com

Thanks!

------
jakarta
postalservice@gmail.com thanks!

~~~
jakarta
received my invite, can be taken off the list!

------
quizbiz
nir@lonick.com many thanks.

------
araneae
araneae@gmail.com

^-^

------
bayleo
my username {at} gmail.com

------
brutimus
my username + @gmail.com

------
csytan
if you can spare one =')

csytan@gmail.com

------
KevinKaske
kevinkaske at gmail.com

Please! Thanks!

------
epi0Bauqu
yegg@alum.mit.edu Thx

------
jtth
jtth at jtth dot net

------
jerguismi
jeremias.kangas [at] gmail.com

thanks!

------
yawniek
aninvitewouldbeh -.at.- artcore.ch

;)

------
transburgh
transburgh @ gmail . com

thank you!!

------
carterschonwald
ooo, this might be nice firstname.lastname at gmail dot com

------
AndrewDucker
andrew@ducker.org.uk

Thank you!

------
edmccaffrey
ed@ my hn username .net

Thanks.

------
rubberplant
sgates44@googlemail.com

Thanks

------
lyime
dodeja (at) gmail

Thanks!

------
brk
brk100@gmail.com

TIA.

------
Gonsalu
gonsas (at) gmail (dot) com

Thanks a bunch!

------
STHayden
alt255 (at) gmail (dot) com

thanks!

------
zen53
Any spare invite I'd love one
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Hs9d6Ijfs8uGkaA75hXdZw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01Hs9d6Ijfs8uGkaA75hXdZw==&c=inIRlqtZtbUF6tXjQ7oLLMFz1Os_yN5-z2oqi-
_jtSw=) Thank you. I'll invite 8 other HN'ers if passed an invite.

------
kinetickid
Excellent idea. I am posting my email address for an invite in case I don't
get mine, and also, when/if, I get my invite, I will invite 1 or 2 from this
post!!

email address:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01sYXrQbW4xa4NYB3VDXaaBw==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01sYXrQbW4xa4NYB3VDXaaBw==&c=dmmCJRSr2iJ0yAIUn5P3faDpvUJYAl-5a8DDdgzasqM=)

------
jhigdon
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01rClZecxuOu6SDJ8vAwutgQ==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01rClZecxuOu6SDJ8vAwutgQ==&c=2XMg1KS7i0GPx0BH4SpXvS_qg08mhluOxkaFqLLkrEY=)

thanks

------
h0tsauc3
will share with site if I get one:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01P-K8th55Bv8i_D1n8IG-
MA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01P-K8th55Bv8i_D1n8IG-
MA==&c=hF6gcrVYFzIAnaf9Fr_Zep6l8ui1VSNjvLWC9d0guaU=)

------
hop
I will paypal you $10. Casey at elevationlab.com. Thanks.

~~~
jeromewbrock
jeromebrock a t g m a i l d o t c o m

------
Borb
Many thanks...
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=013Mr3HKablZdwLYn7tiRoVg==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=013Mr3HKablZdwLYn7tiRoVg==&c=Ci4QCDhzvVY_Y6R2vU4b3hLI86BA1lroTtyg_zG2wzg=)

